# طلب طريقة تحويل غاز الكلور الى سائل || أفيدوني ضروري ؟!!!!



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام أنا ارفقت ملف فلاش لطريقة تحضير غاز الكلور
واريد تحويل هذا الغاز الى سائل بعملية التكثيف ؟؟

هل يمكن تحويله ؟؟
وكيف طريقة التحويل ؟؟
وما اجراءات السلامة علما بأني لا أعرف اذا كان فيها خطر شديد أم لا ؟؟


هل ثاني أكسيد المنجنيز هو نفسه المادة السوداء الموجود في البطارية الجافة 1.5 v ؟؟


وبارك الله فيكم .. رجاء أفيدوني في أسرع وقت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (24 أغسطس 2010)

معذرة ياأخى الملف المرفق لايعمل
نرجو المتابعة وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان المطلوب تحويل غاز الكلور الى سائل كلور يتم رفع الضغط مع التبريد اما اذا كان تحويل الكلور الى سائل يقوم بنفس الهدف فيتم مفاعلة غاز الكلور مع محلول الصودا الكاوية فيتحول الى هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم وبالتالي يكون على شكل سائل وعند استخدامه مرة اخرى يتحرر غاز الكلور .
واذا كان بالامكان توضيح السؤال وتحديد الهدف قد تكون الفائدة اشمل .
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (25 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الكرام هذا رابط للفلاش يوضح لكم طريقة انتاج غاز الكلور من تفاعل ثاني اكسيد المنجنيز مع حمض الهيدروكلوريك....
*http://www.khayma.com/chim/chloor.swf

هناك طريقة لانتاج غاز الكلور ايضاً من تفاعل هيبوكلورايت الصوديوم مع
حمض الهيدروكلوريك * فيكون الناتج غاز الكلور وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم
*
*NaOCl+HCl = 2Cl+NaOH

انا أريد ان استفسر عن امكانية تحويل غاز الكلور الى كلور سائل بالتكثيف ؟؟؟ هل يمكن أم لا ؟؟؟

انتم تعلمون ان هناك اكثر من طريقة لانتاج غاز الكلور ،،، أريد أفضل طريقة بالتسخين حتى اتمكن من تكثيف غاز الكلور الناتج فيتحول الى سائل...


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (26 أغسطس 2010)

أرجومن الاخوة ان يجيبوني على وجه السرعه وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (26 أغسطس 2010)

اخي ابو انس السلام عليكم
الكلور انت تعرف انه غاز ولن يكون سائل في ضروف الجو العادية ولذلك يضغط في اسطوانات لتسييله واستخدامة لاحقا كغاز وليس سائل .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (28 أغسطس 2010)

طلب أخير : ماذا يختلف غاز الكلور عن الكلور السائل المستخدم في التنظيفات ؟؟؟ أم انهما نفس الاشي ؟؟؟

يا ريت أحد الاخوة يذكر لي الفروق بينهما ؟؟!​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الكلور الغاز هو Cl2 بينما السائل هو هايبوكلورات الصوديوم NaOCl


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الكلور الغاز هو Cl2 بينما السائل هو هايبوكلورات الصوديوم NaOCl




لا يا أخي الكلور cl2 ، ولكن لا ادري هل هذا رمز الغاز أم السائل أم الاثنين معاً .......

الهيبوكلورايت الصوديوم هو الكلوركس ...

الكلوركس والكلور السائل يستخدم في التنظيفات كليهما معاً .....


----------



## abue tycer (29 أغسطس 2010)

[SIZE=+1]*Liquefaction of chlorine by multi-stage compression and cooling *[/SIZE]


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

وين الاخوة :: ألا من مجيب ؟!!


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

وين الاخوة :: ألا من مجيب ؟!! 

​


ابو أنس الفلسطيني قال:


> طلب أخير : ماذا يختلف غاز الكلور عن الكلور السائل المستخدم في التنظيفات ؟؟؟ أم انهما نفس الاشي ؟؟؟
> 
> يا ريت أحد الاخوة يذكر لي الفروق بينهما ؟؟!


----------



## abue tycer (30 أغسطس 2010)

عنصر الكلور سواء كان غاز اوسائل يرمز له بصيغة الجزيئية ( Cl2) ويتم تسيل الغاز بضغوط ودرجة حرارة مختلفة في ظواغط متعددة المراحل وافضل ضغط للاسالة هو ( 1.6 mpa) وبدرجة حرارة ( 53 - 40 ) درجة مئوية


----------



## abue tycer (31 أغسطس 2010)

الكلور السائل او الغاز هو عنصر الكلور الذي صيغته الجزيئية ( Cl2) ويمكن بالضغط والحرارة يتحول الى سائل وافضل ضغط هو ( 1,6 ميكا باسكال ) ودرجة حرارة 40 - 53 درجة مئوية مع تحياتي


----------

